# Need help- Type 1 009 engine problems ('73 bug)



## meekrab06 (Dec 14, 2006)

I think that the engine might be a '68, I bought it from an original owner. The thing is, it's fine while idling but when i rev it up to rpm that it needs to be at out on the streats there is a fairly noticeable and loud "knock" to the engine. my old man seems to think it might be a loose valve spring... but i'm pretty sure i don't want to have to drop the engine and get into it if i don't have to (i'm not the most knowledgeable).
any pointers?


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

I bought my old bug with a sound like that and drove it for around 3000mi. then threw a rod bearing. Get a mechanics stethoscope and try and pinpoint the noise.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Need help- Type 1 009 engine problems (meekrab06)*

If you don't already own a copy, find a copy of "How to Keep Your Volkswagen Alive" by John Muir publications (reprinted over a dozen times, it is THAT good!!) It is LITERALLY a MUST HAVE for any air cooled VW owner. It explains so much in such an easy to understand manner, it's IMHO better than the actual factory VW repair books. I can get you the ISBN if you need it. 
I presume you have checked your valve clearances? If it really is a 1968 engine in a 1973 chassis, check the layout of the oil cooler behind the fan shroud. If it is not offset forward, then sooner or later you WILL have a problem with #3 cylinder's exhaust valve. Typically, it breaks, which is why VW went to the offset oil cooler to cool #3 cylinder better.
Have you checked your point gap? Have you checked the plug wires after dark, in the dark, to see if they are arcing? The Bosch 009 distributor was pretty fool proof on my 1970 Beetle, even when I was running dual Solex PDSIT-28 carbs.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need help- Type 1 009 engine problems (where_2)*

I strongly second your recommendation on the John Muir book. The full title is "How to Keep Your Volkswagen Alive, A Manual of Step by Step Procedures for the Compleat Idiot".
The late John Muir was from right here in Santa Fé (NM), and was a real pioneer in book writing. He proved you can write a repair manual that is both informative and entertaining to read. He published the book through his own print shop (John Muir Publications), which I am sure is long gone.
I never personally met Mr. Muir, but his work inspired a whole generation of teenagers and college students, most of whom were too poor to hire a professional mechanic for their VW's.
I still have my old spiral-bound version. I will not reveal the publication date, since I do not care to own up to how many years ago it was.
The Bentley manuals are definitely more current and accurate, but I challenge anyone to read one for entertainment.


----------

